# Linux



## saku (27 Août 2005)

Je suis désolé si je ne suis pas dans la bonne catégorie mais j'ai un problème, j'aimerais installé linux sur mon mac: sont-ils compatibles? peut on le telecharger gratuitement? Comment marche l'installation a paritr d'un cd? merci d'avance


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Août 2005)

Tu devrais poster sur le forum Unix, Linux & Open Source
Il y a plusieurs distrib Linux qui marchent sur mac
il faut choisir une version PPC

Il y a la Yellow Dog, la Debian
qui peuvent être installée
toutefois je n'en vois pas trop l'intérêt quand on a MacOS X

essayes avant de faire une install Linux d'installer X11 et Fink
tu auras accès à toute logithèque Linux


----------



## golf (27 Août 2005)

saku a dit:
			
		

> Je suis désolé si je ne suis pas dans la bonne catégorie...


Pas vraiment et c'est pourtant pas difficile de regarder la liste des forums et leur objet  :rateau: 

Pour mémoire : 



*Forums Apple :* ...par ici... 

*Mac OS X :* Utilisateur débutant ou confirmé : toutes les questions, les astuces et les conseils sur le système d'exploitation Mac OS X (10.0 à 10.4.x).

*Mac OS Classic :* Tout sur Mac OS Classic, de la version 7.x à la version 9.x.

*Mac de bureau :* Power Macintosh, iMac ou eMac. Pour tout savoir sur le Mac qui repose sur votre bureau.

*Mac portables :* PowerBook ou iBook. Votre Mac est mobile et vous apprendrez ici comment exploiter au maximum ses performances.


*Forums création :* ...par ici... 

*Arts graphiques :* Dessin, graphisme, PAO, animation, 3D, typographie, colorimétrie, retouche photo, metiers d'infographiste.

*Photo :* Photographe amateur ou averti sur Mac, toutes les questions, les conseils et les solutions matérielles ou logicielles sont évoquées ici.

*Vidéo :* Questions techniques ou conseils sur les logiciels, d'iMovie à Final Cut Pro, et les matériels, cartes d'acquisition ou camescopes compatibles Mac.

*Musique :* Créez, écoutez, diffusez et profitez des capacités musicales de votre Mac (Attention: pour iPod et iTunes, rendez-vous sur les forums iGeneration.fr).


*Forums conseils :* ...par ici... 

*Switch et conseils d'achats :* Vous passez du PC au Mac. Que faut-il choisir selon ses besoins ? Où acheter et à quel prix ? Comment trouver de l'aide ou un dépannage ?

*Logiciels :* Bureautique, bases de données, solutions professionelles, logiciels d'éducation, ...

*Internet :* Tout ce qui concerne l'utilisation quotidienne de l'Internet : navigateurs Web, iChat & Co, fournisseurs d'accès, netiquette, chat, courriel...

*Le Mac en réseau :* Que ce soit en entreprise ou à la maison, entre Mac et Mac ou Mac et PC, sans fil ou avec fil. Découvrez ici toutes les solutions pour mettre votre Mac en réseau.

*Informatique nomade :* Comment utiliser tous les appareils nomades, du Palm au téléphone portable en passant par le PocketPC ou le GPS avec votre Mac.

*Périphériques :* Imprimantes, scanners, graveurs CD/DVD, etc... .

*Jurassic Macs :* Faites revivre ce vieux Mac qui ne demande qu'un peu d'attention. Sentimental, moi ?


*Forums développement - Project:Omega :* ...par ici... 

*Développement sur Mac :* Le développement d'applications sur Mac, langages, environnements et outils : programmation Cocoa, Java, Carbon...

*Développement web :* Pour les webmasters qui utilisent PHP, MySQL, JavaScript, Flash, SPIP et les autres technologies du Web sur leur site.

*Unix, Linux & Open Source :* Découvrez ici comment utiliser ces logiciels, les compiler et maîtriser également les versions PPC de Linux

Aller, on déménage


----------



## saku (3 Septembre 2005)

lol merci a vous deux mais pour ce qui est du truc que tu ma montrer étudiant69  est-ce que c'est gratuit?? parce-que j'ai 14ans et c'est pas mes parets qui demandent linux alors si c'est payant je peut pas merci en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas pour être méchant mais si tu poses ces questions tu peux déjà oublier l'idée d'installer Linux.


----------



## FjRond (4 Septembre 2005)

Haarht a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas pour être méchant mais si tu poses ces questions tu peux déjà oublier l'idée d'installer Linux.


Il faut peut-être laisser les gens faire leurs expériences, et les aider le cas échéant.
J'ai installé une Debian il y a quelques jours. L'image du cd d'installation est ici .


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Il faut peut-être laisser les gens faire leurs expériences, et les aider le cas échéant.
> J'ai installé une Debian il y a quelques jours. L'image du cd d'installation est ici .



Je suis un fervent défenseur du libre mais là il fonce droit dans le mur. Le mieux s'il veut découvrir Linux serait qu'une de ses connaissances lui fasse une démonstration. Là il risque surtout d'en avoir une mauvaise image.


----------



## kisco (5 Septembre 2005)

je propose un truc, la plus simple façon de tester Linux :

télécharger le "live CD" de Ubuntu, le graver et démarrer dessus. Aucune installation, mais bien sûr c'est beaucoup plus lent. Cela sert surtout à tester.

choisir le PowerPC live CD sur cette page : http://mir1.ovh.net/ubuntu/releases/5.04/ 

http://www.ubuntu.com/


----------



## Bilbo (6 Septembre 2005)

Haarht a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un fervent défenseur du libre mais là il fonce droit dans le mur. Le mieux s'il veut découvrir Linux serait qu'une de ses connaissances lui fasse une démonstration. Là il risque surtout d'en avoir une mauvaise image.


Tandis que ton propos permet d'en avoir une image des plus flatteuses. :rateau:


			
				etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> toutefois je n'en vois pas trop l'intérêt quand on a MacOS X





			
				saku a dit:
			
		

> parce-que j'ai 14ans et c'est pas mes parets qui demandent linux alors si c'est payant je peut pas merci en tout cas


Au vu des informations que tu nous donnes, il faut bien admettre que Haarht et etudiant69 n'ont pas tort sur le fond.  Je vais me permettre d'essayer de t'expliquer pourquoi un peu plus longuement qu'ils ne l'ont fait. Ça demande du temps, il est normal qu'ils ne se soient pas lancés dans de grandes explications : après tout leurs réponses sont pertinentes. 

Tout d'abord, il faut que tu saches que tu es ici dans le forum MacG qui est un des principaux forums de la communauté Macintosh. Il en existe d'autres comme par exemple ceux de Macbidouille. Ces deux forums parlent du Mac, mais ce sont des émanations de deux communautés différentes avec leurs fans, ceux qui ne se sentent bien que dans l'une mais pas dans l'autre et les renégats qui s'en foutent et postent dans les deux. Bref le comportement communautaire dans toute sa splendeur au sens noble comme au sens sectaire.  J'ai fait cet aparté pour te faire passer une information d'importance : la communauté Linux existe comme existe la communauté Mac et pour ce qui est des communautés "Linux" et leurs querelles de chapelles, ... c'est pire. :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Il n'est donc guère étonnant que tu n'aies pas de réponse unique à ta question, tout dépend des habitudes de celui qui te répond. La communauté Linux se bat déjà sur son propre nom : il y a les tenants de _Linux_ et les tenants de _Gnu/Linux_, c'est dire. Pour en revenir aux différentes chapelles, dans le monde Linux on les appelle des distributions, on peut citer les plus connues : Debian, Gentoo, Mandriva Linux, Red Hat/Fedora, Slackware, SuSE, Ubuntu ; il en existe bien d'autres. Pour ma part, j'utilise Debian sur mes serveurs et je mets une Ubuntu ou une Kubuntu sur les PC qui me passent entre les mains. Sur les Mac, je ne mets pas Linux et je rejoins le point de vue d'etudiant69. 

En bref, je pense que tu as posé cette question en ne sachant pas très bien ce qu'était un système d'exploitation et ce qu'apportait Linux ; tu trouveras des détails sur l'un comme sur l'autre sur Wikipedia. Si tu as encore des questions après avoir ingurgité tout ça, reviens nous voir. 

Un dernier point : n'installe pas Linux sans aide, tu risques d'effacer tout ce que tu as sur ton eMac. Ce serait dommage et tes parents pour le coup t'en voudraient. 

J'ai essayé d'être concis, j'espère que tu n'es pas trop perdu et que nous t'avons aidé. 

À+

P.S. J'oubliais. La meilleure distribution pour toi c'est Ubuntu comme te l'a déjà suggéré kisco.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

Je vais dévier un peu mais je suis toujours étonné voir choqué par l'utilisation du terme "communauté" pour les utilisateurs de Mac. 

J'utilise ce système depuis bientôt 5 mois et j'en suis bien content. Avant je suis passé par 1 an de Windows/Linux mais j'ai laissé tomber Linux avant de m'être arraché tous les cheveux... Linux regroupe vraiment une communauté d'utilisateurs car il s'agit d'un projet coopératif au sein d'un OS qui même dans ses versions commerciales est disponible gratuitement. Il existe même de nombreuses associations localement en France dont le seul but et de promouvoir l'usage de Linux : rencontre, partage, coopération, mutualisation, on peux vraiment parler de communauté.

Apple est une firme au même titre que Microsoft et quand on voit son comportement vis à vis des distributeurs de Macintosh depuis quelques temps, et le procès dont elle menace je ne sais plus quel site web au sujet du Mactel déjà craqué, je me dis, où est la différence avec la pieuvre de Redmond ? Probablement au niveau des moyens.

En conclusion, parler de communauté pour désigner les utilisateurs d'un système informatique produit par une firme, il y a quelque chose qui me gène la dedans...

Bye


----------



## geoffrey (20 Septembre 2005)

C'est bien connu, c'est plutot une secte, les mac-users, avec leur gourou SJ


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Septembre 2005)

lakota a dit:
			
		

> JIl existe même de nombreuses associations localement en France dont le seul but et de promouvoir l'usage de Linux : rencontre, partage, coopération, mutualisation, on peux vraiment parler de communauté.


Et c'est quoi ça?


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Septembre 2005)

Plutôt ça ?


----------

